# Extraño error con portage

## Yczo

Hola muy buenas!

Vereis, soy novato con gentoo, el caso es que hace poco compre un disco duro SSD y moví ciertos directorios a ram en tmpfs, no se si tendra que ver con el error que 

experimento o es problema de mis variables use pues hace poco instalé el conflictivo

scan2pdf. El asunto es que desde entonces es como si mi portage estuviese

roto, puesto que no consigo compilar ciertos programas, ademas cuando hago un

emerge --depclean, quiere eliminarme una cantidad enorme de programas de entorno

grafico, aunque esten recien instalados y no tenga sentido el borrarlos, puesto

que ya me ha tocado reinstalarlos desde cero.

observad:

    emerge -a --depclean

      All selected packages: kde-base/powerdevil-4.9.3 kde-base/kdebugdialog-4.9.3 sys-fs/lsscsi-0.26 

      app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20121202 app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4 kde-base/klipper-4.9.3 

      kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.9.3 x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.8.4 kde-base/kde-wallpapers-4.9.3 

      kde-base/knewstuff-4.9.3 dev-cpp/clucene-2.3.3.4-r4 virtual/jre-1.6.0 kde-base/konq-plugins-4.9.3 

      dev-libs/hyphen-2.8.6 virtual/python-argparse-0 dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.14 net-misc/npapi-sdk-0.27 

      dev-python/pysqlite-2.6.3 dev-java/javatoolkit-0.3.0-r6 media-sound/mpg123-1.14.4 dev-python/pycups-1.9.62 

      app-crypt/qca-ossl-2.0.0_beta3-r2 net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r3 virtual/notification-daemon-0 kde-base/kstyles-4.9.3 

      dev-libs/nss-3.14 dev-util/cppunit-1.13.0 x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.2.3 x11-apps/xrandr-1.3.5 kde-base/libkexiv2-4.9.3 

      kde-base/kcontrol-4.9.3 dev-java/icedtea-bin-6.1.11.5-r1 games-fps/etqw-bin-1.5 x11-proto/resourceproto-1.2.0 

      app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.11 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.6.11 net-libs/libbluedevil-1.9.2 media-libs/libbluray-0.2.2 

      media-video/mplayer-1.1-r1 x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.2 sys-power/acpid-2.0.17 media-libs/libaacs-0.5.0 

      kde-base/libplasmagenericshell-4.9.3 media-libs/faac-1.28-r3 dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.180.0 sci-mathematics/lpsolve-5.5.2.0 

      media-libs/ladspa-sdk-1.13-r1 kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.9.3 kde-base/pykde4-4.9.3 dev-cpp/libcmis-0.2.3-r1 

      x11-apps/xclock-1.0.6 kde-base/kdebase-menu-4.9.3 dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.5 sci-libs/ufconfig-3.5.0 x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.1 

      kde-base/knetattach-4.9.3 media-libs/libtheora-1.1.1 kde-base/ktimezoned-4.9.3 kde-base/solid-4.9.3 x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.26.4 

      app-crypt/gpgme-1.3.2 app-text/recode-3.6_p17-r2 kde-base/nepomuk-4.9.3 dev-python/sip-4.13.3 kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.9.3 

      dev-libs/atk-2.4.0 dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.110.0 net-dns/openresolv-3.3.4 app-admin/system-config-printer-common-1.3.11-r1 

      kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons-4.9.3 x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.7.3 kde-base/kstart-4.9.3 app-portage/eix-0.25.5 

      x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.12 app-i18n/enca-1.13-r2 kde-base/kdontchangethehostname-4.9.3 kde-base/kmix-4.9.3 

      x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1-r1 sys-devel/prelink-20110511 kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.9.3 app-emulation/winetricks-922 

      app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20121202-r1 x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.19 app-admin/eselect-opencl-1.1.0-r1

      kde-base/libkworkspace-4.9.3 dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r52 gnome-base/librsvg-2.36.1 kde-base/kscreensaver-4.9.3 

      media-libs/openal-1.14 x11-libs/libvdpau-0.5 kde-base/ark-4.9.3 kde-base/kglobalaccel-4.9.3 media-libs/libvpx-1.0.0 

      dev-python/python-exec-0.1.1 kde-base/krunner-4.9.3 dev-libs/libnl-3.2.14 kde-base/keditfiletype-4.9.3 

      kde-base/plasma-apps-4.9.3 kde-base/kcminit-4.9.3 kde-base/kephal-4.9.3 net-im/skype-4.1.0.20 app-arch/lzop-1.03

      virtual/opencl-0-r2 x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.5 app-admin/eselect-wxwidgets-1.4 kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.9.3 

      dev-libs/libical-0.48 kde-base/svgpart-4.9.3 dev-libs/libcdio-0.83 kde-base/kdnssd-4.9.3 app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r1 

      app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20121202 kde-base/kdebase-cursors-4.9.3 x11-libs/pango-1.30.1 

      dev-cpp/eigen-2.0.17 media-video/transcode-1.1.7 media-video/mjpegtools-2.0.0-r3 x11-apps/mesa-progs-8.0.1 

      media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.1.2 media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r4 www-client/firefox-17.0.1 

      media-gfx/graphite2-1.2.0 media-video/nvidia-settings-310.19 kde-base/nsplugins-4.9.3 sys-apps/lshw-02.15b 

      x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.7 kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-4.9.3 kde-base/dolphin-4.9.3 

      app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-20121202 kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.9.3 kde-base/kdialog-4.9.3 

      kde-base/solid-runtime-4.9.3 www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.258 dev-lang/yasm-1.2.0 media-libs/libass-0.9.13 

      net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.3-r5 x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.5-r1 kde-base/kinfocenter-4.9.3 

      dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.37 app-office/libreoffice-l10n-3.6.4.3 kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.9.3 

      dev-db/mysql-connector-c++-1.1.1 kde-base/plasma-runtime-4.9.3 x11-apps/xkill-1.0.3 x11-terms/xterm-285 

      kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.9.3 kde-base/kreadconfig-4.9.3 app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-db-20121202 

      app-text/libspectre-0.2.7 media-fonts/liberation-fonts-2.00.0-r1 kde-base/kget-4.9.3 media-sound/twolame-0.3.12 

      kde-base/knotify-4.9.3 kde-base/konqueror-4.9.3-r1 x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.2 x11-apps/luit-1.1.1 

      kde-base/kwallet-4.9.3 kde-base/kdebase-data-4.9.3 dev-libs/libnl-1.1-r3 dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1 

      dev-util/mdds-0.6.1 media-libs/vo-aacenc-0.1.2 app-text/libwpd-0.9.6 media-libs/libmp4v2-2.0.0 

      dev-python/cython-0.16 media-libs/libvisio-0.0.23 kde-base/ksmserver-4.9.3 media-video/aacskeys-0.4.0c-r1 

      x11-libs/startup-notification-0.12 kde-base/kfind-4.9.3 sys-devel/crossdev-20120721 app-text/libexttextcat-3.4.0 

      app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.5 dev-java/ant-core-1.8.4-r1 kde-base/kde-l10n-4.9.3 kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.9.3 kde-base/kfmclient-4.9.3 

      x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.4 media-libs/imlib2-1.4.5 kde-base/khotkeys-4.9.3 kde-base/kactivities-4.9.3 sys-firmware/iwl1000-ucode-39.31.5.1 

      kde-base/libkcddb-4.9.3 dev-libs/libevent-2.0.20 x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.3 dev-perl/Archive-Zip-1.300.0 app-arch/rar-4.2.0 

      x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.3.0 app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.7 x11-libs/libXres-1.0.6 x11-wm/twm-1.0.7 virtual/linux-sources-0 

      games-fps/etqw-data-1.0 kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.9.3 app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20121202 x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.2 

      dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.990.0 kde-base/freespacenotifier-4.9.3 app-arch/unrar-4.2.3 dev-java/rxtx-2.2_pre2 kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.9.3 

      media-sound/lame-3.99.5 kde-base/okular-4.9.3 dev-libs/lzo-2.06 dev-embedded/avrdude-5.11.1 kde-base/kpasswdserver-4.9.3 dev-python/pycurl-7.19.0-r1 

      sys-process/lsof-4.85-r2 kde-base/renamedlg-plugins-4.9.3 media-libs/libcdr-0.0.9 dev-java/ant-nodeps-1.8.4 kde-base/ksysguard-4.9.3 

      kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.9.3 dev-perl/XML-SAX-Base-1.80.0 app-office/akonadi-server-1.8.1 

      dev-embedded/uisp-20050207-r1 kde-base/kioclient-4.9.3 virtual/jdk-1.6.0-r1 kde-base/kmenuedit-4.9.3 

      media-fonts/libertine-ttf-5.1.3.20110615 x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.6.2 app-text/mythes-1.2.3 

      virtual/cdrtools-0 dev-java/jna-3.4.0 dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.16 sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r3 

      media-libs/xvid-1.3.2 media-sound/gsm-1.0.13 app-emulation/wine-1.4.1 kde-base/kwin-4.9.3 

      kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.9.3 sys-fs/fuse-2.9.1-r1 media-libs/x264-0.0.20111220 media-sound/ecasound-2.6.0 

      kde-base/systemsettings-4.9.3 kde-base/kcalc-4.9.3 net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r3 net-misc/mobile-broadband-provider-info-20120614 

      kde-base/attica-4.9.3 media-fonts/corefonts-1-r4 x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.13 app-text/libwpg-0.2.1 

      kde-base/phonon-kde-4.9.3 media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.12-r1 kde-base/ktraderclient-4.9.3 

      net-misc/dhcpcd-5.6.4 kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.9.3 kde-base/kdm-4.9.3 media-video/smplayer-0.8.1 

      app-shells/push-1.5 dev-java/java-config-2.1.11-r3 dev-libs/quazip-0.4.4 net-libs/libssh-0.5.3 media-plugins/live-2012.01.07 

      dev-embedded/arduino-1.0.1 kde-base/liboxygenstyle-4.9.3 kde-misc/fancytasks-1.1.2 x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.0-r1 

      kde-base/ksplash-4.9.3 kde-base/konsole-4.9.3 kde-base/libkonq-4.9.3 virtual/ffmpeg-0.10.3 kde-base/kdebase-pam-7 

      x11-apps/xinit-1.3.2 app-mobilephone/obexd-0.46 app-text/libwps-0.2.7 kde-base/kfile-4.9.3 dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.4-r1 

      dev-libs/openobex-1.5 dev-libs/libdaemon-0.14-r1 kde-base/kwrite-4.9.3 media-libs/libquicktime-1.2.4 

      x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.3 sci-libs/colamd-2.7.3 app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1 x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.8.1 

      app-arch/cabextract-1.4 kde-base/kdepasswd-4.9.3 x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.6.2-r1 

      x11-apps/xsetroot-1.1.0 www-client/links-2.7 kde-base/drkonqi-4.9.3 dev-db/unixODBC-2.3.1 

      x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.3 x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.9 x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3 kde-base/libplasmaclock-4.9.3 

      media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.3 app-editors/nano-2.3.1-r2 media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.17 

      kde-base/keditbookmarks-4.9.3 sys-fs/ntfs3g-2012.1.15-r1 x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1 

      net-wireless/bluedevil-1.2.3 x11-themes/fluxbox-styles-fluxmod-20050128-r1 x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.7 

      net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6 kde-base/kquitapp-4.9.3 net-wireless/wireless-tools-30_pre9 

      kde-base/kuiserver-4.9.3 x11-wm/fluxbox-1.3.2 kde-base/kcmshell-4.9.3 dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.900.0 

      kde-base/kcheckpass-4.9.3 x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.12 x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.20.13 sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.3 

      app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20121202 kde-base/kde-base-artwork-4.9.3 media-libs/libcanberra-0.29 

      kde-base/kmimetypefinder-4.9.3 kde-base/ksystraycmd-4.9.3 mail-client/thunderbird-17.0-r2 

      x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.2 x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2-r1 kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.9.0.5 

      app-office/libreoffice-3.6.4.3 media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.3 virtual/freedesktop-icon-theme-0 

      kde-base/kwrited-4.9.3 app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-20121202 x11-libs/libxklavier-5.2.1 

      kde-base/kiconfinder-4.9.3 media-libs/libao-1.1.0-r1

    >>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

    >>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

    Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No] no

Ademas de todos esto, cuando intento instalar un progrma nuevo como abuse o cuando hago un emerge -e world y se topa con un programa bastante simple, la compilación falla diciendo que es error del ebuld, mirad el ejemplo:

  emerge -e world

	checking how much RAM to assume if the real amount is unknown... 128 MiB

	checking for a shell that conforms to POSIX... /bin/sh

	Initializing Automake:

	checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

	checking whether build environment is sane... configure: error: newly created file is older than distributed files!

	Check your system clock

	!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

	!!! /tmp/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1/work/xz-5.0.4/config.log

	* ERROR: app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1 failed (configure phase):

	*   econf failed

	* 

	* Call stack:

	*          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

	*        environment, line 2426:  Called econf '--enable-nls' '--enable-threads' '--disable-static'

	*   phase-helpers.sh, line  501:  Called die

	* The specific snippet of code:

	*                      die "econf failed"

	* 

	* If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1'`,

	* the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1'`.

	* The complete build log is located at '/tmp/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

	* The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1/temp/environment'.

	* Working directory: '/tmp/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1/work/xz-5.0.4'

	* S: '/tmp/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1/work/xz-5.0.4'

	>>> Failed to emerge app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1, Log file:

	>>>  '/tmp/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1/temp/build.log'

	* Messages for package app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1:

	* ERROR: app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1 failed (configure phase):

	*   econf failed

	* 

	* Call stack:

	*          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

	*        environment, line 2426:  Called econf '--enable-nls' '--enable-threads' '--disable-static'

	*   phase-helpers.sh, line  501:  Called die

	* The specific snippet of code:

	*                      die "econf failed"

	* 

	* If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1'`,

	* the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1'`.

	* The complete build log is located at '/tmp/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

	* The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1/temp/environment'.

	* Working directory: '/tmp/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1/work/xz-5.0.4'

	* S: '/tmp/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1/work/xz-5.0.4'

aqui os pongo un resumen de /etc/fstab

    #movido a enlace simbolico en /tmp    #tmpfs  /usr/portage/                   tmpfs  size=7100M               0 0

    #movido a enlace simbolico en /tmp    #tmpfs  /var/tmp                        tmpfs  size=7100M               0 0

    tmpfs   /var/log                        tmpfs  size=300M                0 0

    tmpfs   /tmp 				tmpfs  size=7100M               0 0

aqui os muestro un resumen de make.conf

    PORTDIR="/tmp/portage"

    USE="-3dfx -3dnow -qt3 -oss -gtk -gnome -nocxx -zlib

	cxx fortran python sasl git subversion X alsa consolekit dbus policykit udev pulseaudio nls unicode 

	zlib hal a52 avi dvdread divx dv encode fame mjpeg mpeg ogg tcpd ssl

	quicktime subtitles vorbis xvid dbus v4l matroska gdbm ipv6 opengl

	msn mysql cups qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr dvd css dvdr caps openmp video bluray" #glib

os muestro aqui un script que tengo /etc/local.d/sctipt.start donde inicializo directorios en ram donde apuntan

los enlaces simbolicos de /usr/portage y /var/tmp

    #! /bin/bash

    mkdir -p /tmp/lib/portage

      #mkdir /tmp/portage

    mkdir /tmp/tmp

         #mkdir /tmp/log

         #usr

    mkdir -p /tmp/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde/

    ln -s /tmp/portage_aux/make.defaults             /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde/make.defaults

    ln -s /tmp/portage_aux/package.use               /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde/package.use

    ln -s /tmp/portage_aux/use.force                 /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde/use.force

    mkdir /tmp/descargas

    chown -R enigma:enigma /tmp

 Pd: como ya habreís visto como mi portage esta en ram a cada vez que quiero instalar un programa, previamente hago eix-sync

 Os agradecería caulquier ayuda por que no tengo ni idea que puede estar pasando.

 Un cordial saludoLast edited by Yczo on Fri Jan 04, 2013 9:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

asi a simple vista veo 3 problemas :

1 - tu archivo world o está corrupto o está incompleto o no existe, de ahi que te salgan un montón de paquetes para desinstalar. Arreglar el archivo world ( /var/lib/portage/world) es relativamente fácil si sabe lo que se hace, tan sólo añade aquellos paquetes que has instalado. 

2 - el reloj de tu sistema no tiene la hora correcta.

3 - le estás diciendo a tu gentoo que te cree un par de tmpfs con 7 gigas cada uno. Supongo que andas sobrado de ram y no sé que sentido tiene hacer eso ni veo que sentido tiene tener todo el arbol de portage en ram de esa forma ... cada vez que sincronices te tendrás que bajar todo el árbol y que no te sorprenda si de repente no sincroniza.

saluetes

----------

## cameta

El tema del reloj podria deberse a que la pila esta agotada,

----------

## Yczo

Muchas gracias por responder.

Vereis, lo que busco de tener el portage en ram es evitar la sobreescritura en el disco SSD, en cuanto a la compilación y a la descarga del portage, pues leí que estos discos rompen con muchas escrituras. Seguí lo que pone en este wiki  http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Solid_State_Disk. Supongo que tengo cosas mal hechas y una es el world por lo que me decís y la hora (que la voy a actualizar pero ya) (creo que se reseteo por un extraño error de bios del portatil). Entonces, el archivo world que me decís debo tenerlo en un medio que no se borre y el resto podría ponerlo en ram? --Siempre que no haga un sync mas de una vez al día claro, por el hecho de no quedar baneado.

Un saludo y gracias

----------

## pcmaster

La hora la puedes mantener actualizada de forma automática configurando ntp.

----------

## Yczo

Muchas gracias por añadir detalles al problema.

Lo tendré en cuenta. Aunque, ¿No da problemas si se tiene una partición windows pa echar alguna partida a algun juego?

Pd: Ojala implementen el clon de direct X pronto en linux pa borrar la partición semi-inutil. Aunque no he oido hablar de gallium 3d recientemente

Saludos

----------

